# Monitor LG Flatron W2241S Flickers



## transfix (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello. I have LG Flatron W2241S. For some time I've have had this issue, but didnt bother to fix it, since I did not use the monitor that much. The issue is that, on random times my monitors starts flickering with white columns. What I have tried to do is to change the VGA cable and did not work. There is no DVI port. I have tried the monitor on different PC and the problem persists. I have also installed latest video card drivers. Changing resolution, refresh rate doesnt work as well. ANy other suggestions? 


Here is a video LG Flatron W2241S Flickering Problem - YouTube

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it still under warranty?


----------



## cambota (Jul 2, 2012)

Good evening, I have the same problem, with my LG flatron monitor, after beeing connected one hour, it starts doing that and it is no more under warranty. Is there somebody to help to solve that? thank you


----------



## PeterH1988 (Apr 2, 2012)

Try and speak to LG support, although its not under warranty they may still help. Monitors aren't really suitable to repair by anyone other than experts due to their high voltages etc


----------



## cambota (Jul 2, 2012)

PeterH1988 said:


> Try and speak to LG support, although its not under warranty they may still help. Monitors aren't really suitable to repair by anyone other than experts due to their high voltages etc


 Thanks for helping, but I have alread spoken to LG support and they say it is better to buy a new one, because repairing it would be very expensive. Thank you, anyway.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

LCD's are commonly more expensive to repair than to replace unless you can do the repair(s) yourself.


----------



## cambota (Jul 2, 2012)

Dear friends, I am a technician and I have experience on repairing CRT TVs, but not on LCDs, and I appreciate all the help you can give on those matters, because it is, I'm sure, useful for all members of this forum.
Once again, thank you very much.


----------

